# age 32 limit



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

If you get hired by a department that does not have the 32 year old age limit, and you find a department the is hiring and the have the age limit in effect, can that department hire you because you are already a police officer? or does the age limit stand regard less?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The age limit stands unless it's a civil service department and you are attempting to lateral transfer over from another civil service department. However, I do believe there are some lawsuits being duked out on the issue as we speak.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon


so lets say I get hired by Lowell which is CS and does not have age 32 age limit, I can at the age of forty, transfer to Dracut, also CS but does have the 32 year limit.

Did I get it right, or do I not understand?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I believe so... I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's the way it is.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

On the same subject is 32 by the date of the exam, or 32 by date of hire???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Date of hire.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> I believe so... I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's the way it is.[/quote
> 
> Well thats good to know. Thanks
> 
> Philly


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Mon 13 Sep said:


> Date of hire.


I thought it was at the date of the exam. For example you are 31 1/2 y/o at the date of the exam, the list gets certified you are on it and luck have it you get hired another 18mos. later on you 33rd birthday. No? Or once you turn 33 you're pulled from the list?


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

It IS the date of the exam that civil circus goes by...


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

thanks


----------

